# GM Latosa loses home to CA Wildfires



## geezer (Oct 15, 2017)

The horrific wildfires that are raging across California's wine country have ravaged the town of Windsor and burned GM Rene Latosa's home. On facebook, he reports that at least he and his family escaped safely. 

For those who do not know of him, GM Latosa is one of the pioneers of FMA, promoting Escrima in the USA and Europe. He began his training in Stockton's famous _First Escrima Academy _where he was one of the very early student's of such legends as Angel Cabales, Leo Giron, and Maximo Sarmiento, as well as training under his father, John Latosa. During his service in the USAF, he spread FMA in Europe. After completing his years of service, he returned home to teach Escrima here in the States as well as abroad over the last forty-some years. And today, he continues to teach his _Latosa Escrima Concepts_ around the world.

Our hearts and prayers go out to GM Latosa and his family in the wake of this tragedy.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 15, 2017)

There is a Go Find Me page set up where people can help out.
Donate Online | Make Online Donations to People You Know!


----------

